

Google App Engine Blog: The sky's (almost) the limit. "High CPU" is no more. - babyshake
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/02/skys-almost-limit-high-cpu-is-no-more.html

======
jeremytliles
This is actually a great improvement. I've developed a couple of applications
on GAE, and it was very difficult to do anything non-trivial without
generating "High CPU" warnings. I think once they get task scheduling in (part
of their recent road map), the platform will become a lot more viable.

------
peregrine
Interesting I wonder what kind of things people will create with it.

------
pauljonas
Those are welcome changes indeed!

------
vaksel
does anyone feel like the App Engine isn't even trying to compete with AWS?
They are just chugging along at their own pace, while AWS is leaving them in
the dust

~~~
jonknee
I think they aren't competing because they are doing different things. App
Engine is a lot more narrowly focused.

~~~
Jebdm
Shouldn't being more narrowly focused make them _more_ efficient?

------
euroclydon
Still no SSL, right?

~~~
pushespretn
[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2008/10/announcing-
https...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2008/10/announcing-https-
support-for-appspotcom.html)

~~~
euroclydon
That's OK, I guess, but I can't brand my application with it's own url and
still have SSL.

